# Rickshaw or pedicab



## srmex (29 Aug 2009)

Hi, I think this is where this post fits best! I'm looking for a pedicab or rickshaw. Preferably an old fashioned indian rickshwa-esque one. Does anyone know where I can get one very very cheaply?!

Condition is not really an issue, the more tatty the better in some ways.

Cheers


----------



## mickle (29 Aug 2009)

Hope you have a strong heart and bullet proof knees!


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Aug 2009)

Believe me, you DO NOT want an old Indian style rickshaw!


----------



## srmex (29 Aug 2009)

I do! Honestly, its not for Africa! 

If not then any kind of rickshaw but in the style of an old indian one, there seem to be a few on the streets of London nowadays and even one in Falmouth. Would just like to have a go at doing one up.


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Aug 2009)

Believe me, you do not want an Indian one. They are awful, dangerous, badly made and heavy beyond belief.

Take it from someone who runs rickshaws and has had expereince of them.

The modern English made ones are fine but cost a lot of money


----------



## srmex (29 Aug 2009)

ah - okay, i'm with you. What would you reccomend and where can I find a second hand bargain? 

I don't need it for a few months so don't have to rush into anything. it would just be nice to know where to look.

Where do you run rickshaws?


----------



## Hilldodger (29 Aug 2009)

We're based in Leicester but run rickshaws at events all over the country.

Post a wanted ad on Velovision.co.uk - someone will know where there is one.

What do you want to use if for exactly?


----------



## srmex (29 Aug 2009)

novelty - I'd quite like to do one up and maybe do a small charity ride on it, nothing big. Doing it up would be fun though


----------

